# 366-Acre QDM Lease in Wilkes Co.



## GottaGetOutdoors (May 17, 2020)

Acquired long term lease on this private property. Prime deer, turkey and waterfowl habitat. Land is mix of hardwoods, mature pines, and beaver ponds along major creek. Limited to 3 members @ $2300 each. Includes hunting rights, insurance, minerals. Member is allowed 1 buck, 2 does, 2 gobblers, and unlimited hogs. No campsite currently but that is an option.


----------



## Amccrackin (May 21, 2020)

I’m interested could you call me 7069820065


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (May 24, 2020)

Good talking with you. Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Clay123 (Jun 8, 2020)

you still looking for a member?


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Jun 9, 2020)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I was a customer of Wildlife Cooperative and Callaway Outdoors for the past four deer seasons if you need a reference...Wilkes Co. lease...


Two more coyotes bit the dust last week. One at South line and one at Mill Corner.


----------



## JRC718 (Jun 10, 2020)

I’ve got 3 interested. When can we visit/ interview?


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Jun 27, 2020)

The lease is full. Thanks for all the interest. I met some fine people along the way. There are a few more hunt lease tracts that may be added this summer. Will post ads when that happens. Have a blessed day.


----------



## Gmjustice (Jun 28, 2021)

GottaGetOutdoors said:


> Acquired long term lease on this private property. Prime deer, turkey and waterfowl habitat. Land is mix of hardwoods, mature pines, and beaver ponds along major creek. Limited to 3 members @ $2300 each. Includes hunting rights, insurance, minerals. Member is allowed 1 buck, 2 does, 2 gobblers, and unlimited hogs. No campsite currently but that is an option.


Please call me regarding the lease.  THX Greg 770-851-1485


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Jul 24, 2021)

The slot filled fast. Thanks to all you guys who inquired. We continue to add acreage and will have new opportunities.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 24, 2021)

GottaGetOutdoors said:


> The slot filled fast. Thanks to all you guys who inquired. We continue to add acreage and will have new opportunities.


GGO
If you need this thread opened back up. 
Let me know. ?


----------

